# DVD studio pro



## ozerten (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello, I have a problem of conflicting serial numbers. One of my friends once used DVD studio pro on my computer with a serial number which he got online. Now i purchased the original DVD studio pro but it is always shutting down when i import an asset. I cannot get over this problem and i need to use the application as soon as possible. I wonder if there is a file on OsX which keeps the track of old serials and stuff. Thank you
fa


----------



## magilum (Nov 18, 2006)

I've never heard of a conflicting serial numbers problem. In any case, I think the file you're looking for is located at:

/Library/Preferences/com.apple.RegDVDStudioPro.plist

Your user preference file is located at:

~/Library/Preferences/com.apple.dvdstudiopro.plist

You might also make sure you have the latest update to the program, which you can get by picking Software Update from the Apple menu.


----------

